# keeping large slabs from splitting



## jimmyjames (Apr 7, 2013)

All over the net i see large slabs for sale and probably at least 50% of them have huge checks in them, is there a way to minimize this? Would a pipe clamp put on the end help? I know the wood will shrink while drying and would need tightened... Or will this just cause the slab to crack after its built into a table? Would it just delay the inevitable?


----------



## gvwp (Apr 7, 2013)

The problem with any wood is stress. This can happen in slabs or straight lumber and its very difficult to control. Clamping will not stop the problem in most cases and even if it did the wood has to eventually be allowed to move. With my experience wide wood, including any wide slabs, will tend to split more than narrow lumber so when cutting lumber I try to avoid cutting super wide lumber unless there is some special use for wide lumber. If wide pieces are needed always cut the logs much longer than you will need to allow more room to cut off the ends if needed. If cutting slabs this may not be an option but then again splits in slabs often add character to the finished piece so most people don't mind splits in slabs so much.


----------

